# JAB: harter Hinterbau



## JAB_man (16. April 2020)

Hallo Community,

kurz zu mir und meiner Situation: 
ich fahre seit letzten Sommer das Radon Jab 9.0 mit Deluxe RT3 Dämpfer im Heck.
Schon immer hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Bike etwas härter und ruppiger bergab fährt und der Körper die Schläge abfedern muss. In vielen Testberichten wird eben genau dieses Fahrverhalten bestätigt. Vor allem im Heck. 

Hinzu kommt, dass ich mir vor 2,5 Jahren ein fiese Fersenbeinfraktur zugezogen habe und mein Fuß nach längeren oder härteren Abfahrten zu schmerzen beginnt. Biken ist da zwar alles andere als optimal, aber aufgeben will ich das Hobby auch nicht. 

Jetzt zu meinem Anliegen: ich überlege schon länger den Deluxe Dämpfer durch einen performanteren, vielleicht auch etwas "smootheren" Dämpfer zu ersetzen. Gedacht hatte ich z.B. an den Fox Float DPX2 EVOL. Mir kam in meinem vorherigen Bike das Fox Fahrwerk angenehmrer und weicher vor - rein subjektiv.

Frage an euch: habt ihr hier Erfahrungen mit einem Dämpfer-Upgrade? Oder habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit der Jab 10.0/ HD -Variante, wo von vornerein ein SuperDeluxe bzw. Fox Float X2 Factory verbaut ist? 

Wird das Heck etwas weicher? 

Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass es hier um persönliche, subjektive Eindrücke geht und meine Befindlichkeiten mit meiner Verletzung machen es sehr speziell. Aber vielleicht könnt ihr eure Eindrücke schildern oder Vorschläge zum Thema "weichere Dämpfung" machen.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Final_edition (16. April 2020)

Ohne ein Jab zu haben und nur als spontane Idee die mir beim lesen kam:
Vielleicht mal versuchen, deutlich weniger Luftdruck in stabileren Reifen+Evtl Tireinsert zu fahren?
Eigendämpfung in den Reifen zu bekommen klingt da für mich schlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (17. April 2020)

Luft raus, Spacer rein.


----------



## JAB_man (17. April 2020)

Danke für eure Ideen und Vorschläge. Mit Sicherheit günsitger als ein neuer Dämpfer und wahrscheinlich sogar zielführender. 
Das mit Tire Insert hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm, aber mit weniger Druck auf den Reifen zu fahren kommt meinen persönlichen Präferenzen sehr entgegen.

DenVolume Spacer Vorschlag werde ich auch mal konsolidieren.


----------



## FJ836 (17. April 2020)

Und solltest Du Dich nach den Tests doch noch mal nach nem neuen Dämpfer umschauen wollen, nimm statt dem DPX2 den X2 der is deutlich linearer und läßt mehr Bügelbrett Feeling zu.

Das Jab an sich is aber schon ein eher poppiges und direkteres Enduro als ne Bügelmaschine, da gibts andere die des von Haus aus besser können.

Edit: und ja ich kann es einschätzen da mein bester Freund ein Jab mit X2 fährt


----------



## Mehrsau (17. April 2020)

JAB_man schrieb:


> DenVolume Spacer Vorschlag werde ich auch mal konsolidieren.



Du erreichst halt genau das, was du willst. Klar die Hinterbaukinematik beschränkt das ganze. Aber du wirst einen Dämpfer haben, der seeeeehr viel weicher anspricht, je nach dem wie viele Spacer du rein packst, und trotzdem genug Endprogression hat. 

Weniger Luftdruck ist eine Sache... von Inserts halte ich persönlich nicht sooo viel.. aber scheiden sich die Geister.


----------



## JAB_man (17. April 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Das Jab an sich is aber schon ein eher poppiges und direkteres Enduro als ne Bügelmaschine, da gibts andere die des von Haus aus besser können.



Ich selbst bin überhaupt kein Baller-Enduro-Fahrer. Ich bin erst seit Juli auf Enduro umgestiegen und vorher Touren-Fully (Canyon Nerve) gefahren. Ich fahre eher bedacht und mit noch immer viel Respekt. 
Aber auf Grund meiner Fersenbein- und Sprunggelenksverletzung bin ich froh über jede Maßnahme, die mir harte Schläge und Stöße auf die Knochen& Gelenke mindert. 



Mehrsau schrieb:


> Du erreichst halt genau das, was du willst. Klar die Hinterbaukinematik beschränkt das ganze. Aber du wirst einen Dämpfer haben, der seeeeehr viel weicher anspricht, je nach dem wie viele Spacer du rein packst, und trotzdem genug Endprogression hat.



Weiches Ansprechverhalten klingt gut. 


Danke für alle Antworten, ich werde dann berichten (bin aber nicht der schnellste beim Umseten - könnte ein bisschen dauern).


----------



## FJ836 (17. April 2020)

JAB_man schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin überhaupt kein Baller-Enduro-Fahrer. Ich bin erst seit Juli auf Enduro umgestiegen und vorher Touren-Fully (Canyon Nerve) gefahren. Ich fahre eher bedacht und mit noch immer viel Respekt.
> Aber auf Grund meiner Fersenbein- und Sprunggelenksverletzung bin ich froh über jede Maßnahme, die mir harte Schläge und Stöße auf die Knochen& Gelenke mindert.



Ein eher weiches, schluckfreudiges Enduro (= Bügelmaschine) heißt ja nicht gleich das man damit nur ballern kann. 
Der Hinterbau arbeitet dann halt meist sehr viel weicher und gibt weniger Schläge weiter ... also eigentlich genau ds was Du suchst.


Aber wie von anderen schon geschrieben ... fahr erst mal den Dämpfer mit mehr Token und weniger Druck und wenn des noch nicht reicht schau Dich nach nem X2 um.


----------



## CoilRocks (17. April 2020)

Kann dem oben grundsätzlich zustimmen.

Aber vielleicht noch ein weiterer Gedanke: Das Jab auf maximalen Komfort zu trimmen ist eine Option. Würde aber nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren, dass das Jab eher ein Allmountain Bike als ein Enduro ist, auch wenn es Federwege und Erscheinung anders vermuten lassen (das macht ja auch erst mal nichts, ich meine dies nicht wertend - es ist absolut gesehen dennoch ein sehr gutes Bike). Aber die Auslegung seiner Hinterbaukinematik ist ein wenig mehr auf der Klettern-Seite als auf der Downhill-Bügel-Seite. Es gibt sicher Bikes, die sich nach mehr Federweg anfühlen als das Jab, dafür klettert es halt besser als diese.

Warum schreibe ich das? Wenn es dich wirklich blöd erwischt hat mit Deiner Verletzung, würde ich mir überlegen, bevor ich Geld für einen neuen Dämpfer in die Hand nehmen würde, mich vielleicht noch mal ganz neu zu orientieren und ein anderes Bike in Erwägung zu ziehen anstatt das Jab mit seiner für Deine Belange vielleicht eher ungünstigen Grundauslegung des Hinterbaus mit allen Mitteln auf Komfort zu trimmen.

Aber vorher kannst Du ja erst mal in Ruhe die kostenlosen Tuning Vorschläge von oben ausprobieren.


----------



## JAB_man (18. April 2020)

Hallo Uphill.

Ja, das Hab ist ein Grenzgänger zwischen All-Mountain und Enduro. In der Bike wird es als Enduro Testsieger um die 3000€ gelistet, aber mit Tendenz zu Touren und mit guten Klettereigenschaften.
Radon war sich bei Marktstart anscheinend auch nicht ganz sicher in welche Kategorie es gehört und hat erst die Enduro-typische Bikeparkfreigabe im Nachgang erteilt (man erinnere sich nur an die hitzige Diskussion hier auf MTB News zum Test des Jabs damals).

Ich verstehe das Jab auch eher als All-Mountain und meinen Fahrstil ebenfalls. Meine Hometrails sind eher flach, sandig und wurzelig und in meiner Region gibt's nur Mittelgebirge (Harz, Erzgebirge, Kyffhäuser, Thüringer Wald). Bikeparks habe ich bisher nur Klinovec, Rabenberg und St.Andreasberg besucht. Das passt also alles.

Über einen Wechsel auf z.B. ein 29" Trailbike mit 130-140mm habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber erstmal will ich noch beim Jab bleiben, da es noch nicht mal ein Jahr im Einsatz ist.

Aktuell war ich letzte Woche 4x auf Hometrails unterwegs ohne nennenswerte Schmerzen im Fuß. Das ist aber auch das Ergebnis einer angepassten Fahrweise sowie Physiotherapie etc.
Ich muss eben lernen, dass ich vor und nach dem Biken immer wieder Übungen und Dehnungen für Fuß und Beine mache sowie meine Mobilität erhöhe.

Dennoch: die Vorschläge mit den Tollen im Dämpfer sowie die Bike Inserts finde ich super!

Danke an alle.


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (20. April 2020)

Moin, nochmal zum Anfang. Mit wieviel SAG fährst du denn? 30% kann das Jab locker ab.
Und falls du über einen Dämpfer nachdenken möchtest, ja dann kommt der X2 deinen Wünschen wohl am nächsten. ABER, selbst mit 2Pos Hebel ist der Dämpfer "gelockt" ziemlich soft. Das muss dir gefallen, da hat der RS Deluxe deutlich mehr zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (24. April 2020)

@JAB_man 
Fahre selbst ein 10.0HD von 2019 mit dem Fox Factory Fahrwerk , also vorn 36 grip2 und X2 2pos hinten. Aus meiner Sicht nahezu die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Bügelt ordentlich was weg und lässt sich trotzdem sehr ordentlich bergauf bewegen. Der X2 lässt sich angenehm straffen über den 2pos Hebel, für mich gerade richtig, da ich keinen lockout möchte wie das z.b. beim Dpx2 der Fall war in der climb Stellung der in meinem vorigen cube stereo verbaut war. 
Also auch von mir die Empfehlung für den X2 wenn es ein anderer Dämpfer sein soll. Oder du nimmst gleich einen Coil wenn das Mehrgewicht keine große Rolle spielt , dann sollte der Hinterbau wirklich fluffig sein   . Manon Carpenter fährt m.W. einen in ihrem Jab.
Eventuell wäre auch ein anderer Reifensatz für dich interessant, habe bei mir 2,6er contis verbaut. Das "mehr" an grip ist deutlich spürbar ohne das das bike zu träge wird. Luftdruck kann damit abgesenkt werden, was dann mehr Traktion generiert, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache...


----------



## DonCarbon (25. Mai 2020)

JAB_man schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> kurz zu mir und meiner Situation:
> ich fahre seit letzten Sommer das Radon Jab 9.0 mit Deluxe RT3 Dämpfer im Heck.
> ...


Ich habe das Jab 9.0 HD mit Fox Factory X2 Dämpfer. Anfangs war ich begeistert. Der Hinterbau ist relativ hart, verstehe nicht wiso. Sag stimmt, ist bei 30%. Bin immer mehr enttäuscht. Nun verkaufe ich es. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch vom DH verwöhnt, davor hatte ich noch nie ein Enduro. Ich war 5 Jahre lang Vollblut Downhiller im Park.

Edit nach sehr langer Zeit: Habe den X2 richtig eingestellt. Funktioniert super.


----------



## xlacherx (25. Mai 2020)

Ich kenn die Kinetik von der Kiste jetzt nicht, aber wenns mehr büglen soll, wäre vielleicht auch n coil Dämpfer ne gute Lösung. 

Möglich wäre auch, den Dämpfer einfach nur auf dein Rahmen (Hinterbau) und Fahrergewicht anpassen zu lassen.


----------



## DonCarbon (6. Mai 2021)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @JAB_man
> Fahre selbst ein 10.0HD von 2019 mit dem Fox Factory Fahrwerk , also vorn 36 grip2 und X2 2pos hinten. Aus meiner Sicht nahezu die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Bügelt ordentlich was weg und lässt sich trotzdem sehr ordentlich bergauf bewegen. Der X2 lässt sich angenehm straffen über den 2pos Hebel, für mich gerade richtig, da ich keinen lockout möchte wie das z.b. beim Dpx2 der Fall war in der climb Stellung der in meinem vorigen cube stereo verbaut war.
> Also auch von mir die Empfehlung für den X2 wenn es ein anderer Dämpfer sein soll. Oder du nimmst gleich einen Coil wenn das Mehrgewicht keine große Rolle spielt , dann sollte der Hinterbau wirklich fluffig sein   . Manon Carpenter fährt m.W. einen in ihrem Jab.
> Eventuell wäre auch ein anderer Reifensatz für dich interessant, habe bei mir 2,6er contis verbaut. Das "mehr" an grip ist deutlich spürbar ohne das das bike zu träge wird. Luftdruck kann damit abgesenkt werden, was dann mehr Traktion generiert, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache...


Hi, ist lange her, aber was mich interessiert. Wie viel wiegst du, und wie fährst du deinen X2? Mit wie viel Luftdruck und HSR LSR HSC LSC?


----------



## rider1970 (6. Mai 2021)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Hi, ist lange her, aber was mich interessiert. Wie viel wiegst du, und wie fährst du deinen X2? Mit wie viel Luftdruck und HSR LSR HSC LSC?



Servus, 
Hast Glück, kann ich dir genau sagen da das Fahrwerk gerade beim Service war und ich vorher alles notiert hab   

Gewicht ca. 90kg nackisch
Druck 245 psi

Hsc/Lsc 2/5 Klicks 
Hsr/Lsr 11/9 Klicks 
Von offen/ ungedämpft ausgehend!

Alle drei Spacer, original


----------



## DonCarbon (6. Mai 2021)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hast Glück, kann ich dir genau sagen da das Fahrwerk gerade beim Service war und ich vorher alles notiert hab
> 
> Gewicht ca. 90kg nackisch
> ...


Merci, vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

